

i do not exist - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2010/09/i-do-not-exist.php

======
michael_dorfman
_So yes, for all intents and purposes, i either do not exist at all, or exist
in only the most microscopic of terms, virtually indistinguishable from
nothingness. But I still own my choices, and from that comes joy._

Sorry, the Buddha beat you there.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I always thought the Buddha was big on giving up attachment to worldly things
as a way of ending suffering? Now he's an anti-solipsist existentialist too?

Those famous religious dudes get to do all the cool stuff first!

(To explain my joke, enjoying philosophy is about not giving in to extremes.
In one sense, of course, there is nothing new under the sun. But instead of
"it's all the same" or "I have some problems with syllogisms and their
relationship to empiricism" one needs to find a happy medium. This is much
like the difference between watching an orchestra play Rachmaninov and saying
"Didn't they copy that from that Christopher Reeves movie?" and "Yeah that
completely sucks. The second cello is obviously flat." Both extremes, to me,
aren't much fun.)

It's truly a subjective thing.

